# Parts- is this the norm?



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

I needed a replacement waste trap for my 2007 Sundance, so went to the local dealer. They did not have it in stock but would order it. Quoted 20 days delivery and added that it was quicker than the usual 6 weeks.
When I need a part for my VW car the dealer might have it in stock or gets it next day.
What's the difference? you would not expect your car off the road for 20 days so why are MH's viewed differently?
In this case I will do a temporary repair. 
Do other MH Owners have more positive experiences or is this the norm?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that your experience is probably better than the norm  

There are many horror stories of the wait times being measured in months 8O


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Spares are a major issue,especially with the variety of installations.
A spare part is money which doesn't earn interest. Usually any part which needs replacing regularly because it wears out will be stocked. However the current trend of 'just in time' exists. Basically if the supply chain is reliable,very few parts are stocked and can usually be delivered in 24 hours or less. This is the reason for all these spare part delivery vehicles that usually carve you up in town!
I have been caught out when a fan belt has had to be ordered but was delayed because the wholesalers order was delayed. I was informed by the VW mechanic (remember those,mechanics not VWs?) that a belt from a Renault 5 would fit. Straight to local dealers and bought 2-just in case!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

It's only the norm if you accept it. Speak directly to MH manufacturer, and ask for their supplier. Upstream suppliers may deal directly with you from a customer service perspective.

Logistically, there is no excuse for not having a part for the next day. The manufacturer will still be using them on the production line!

If all else fails, send them a bill for 20 days mh hire!


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a new Compass Avantgarde with two small fold day tables in the rear,I think I can add another of these tables next to the sink.
I called at my local M/H dealer 2 weeks ago he informed me it was a very popular item thay people bought as an add on but could take 6 months to get.
This dealer has a central stock warehouse which I rang 2 weeks ago to find price and deliv time of which i am still waiting.

How long does a phone call or e-mail take?


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

2 years for a rubber seal for water tank - still waiting
15 months for a new fairing
6 months for new wallboards

.... got other stuff on order ... :roll:


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

This industry could really do with some expensive litigation and compensation settlements. It seems that self motivation and customer service has failed, so punishment in the profit margin might cause a change of attitude. Having said that though, it took my local Fiat dealer six week to get replacement headlight protectors for an 06 van. Something about holiday shutdown for two weeks and no one doing much either side of the holiday.

When I ran trucks and we returned trucks for repair, if the dealership took longer than 24 hrs we used to demand a replacement hire truck until the repair was completed. It certainly applied the mind of the workshop manager when he was trying to hit profit targets.


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

waited 8-9 weeks so far for door panel with no sign yet - 20 days would sound good to me in comparison (still utterly ludicrous though!)


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

statenisland said:


> I needed a replacement waste trap for my 2007 Sundance, so went to the local dealer. They did not have it in stock but would order it. Quoted 20 days delivery and added that it was quicker than the usual 6 weeks.
> When I need a part for my VW car the dealer might have it in stock or gets it next day.
> What's the difference? you would not expect your car off the road for 20 days so why are MH's viewed differently?
> In this case I will do a temporary repair.
> Do other MH Owners have more positive experiences or is this the norm?


Hi,any current production item is ex stock and should only take a matter of days.If you would like to pm your details and dealer I will look into it for you.Peter.


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Why just PM the dealer put his name up here and name and shame him, Peter of the Swift group appears to be really trying to get things right but we have to help
Bob


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Parts Availability Motorhome versus Car*

Motorhomes will never enjoy the same sort of service that is provided by the car industry.

The m/home market is miniscule compared to automotive.

Only the biggest of m/home manufacturers could afford to stock parts for all the models they have made over just the previous 10 years - hence some of the very long lead times quoted for supply.

Car manufacturers have to make all parts available for a minimum of ten years i believe - maybe more now.

I dont know whether m/home manufacturers have any specific obligation other than their individual aspirations to provide good customer service. - does any one else know?
cheers


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hymie, you are absolutely right and the same problem exists with caravans. The industry creates its own problems by bringing out new models every year that being part of the sales mantra and so production of this panel or that is restricted to the year's production run and replacements are now almost a one off and therefore much more expensive. Car manufacturers, generally speaking, run to a four year production cycle and sell world wide huge numbers. You also have to ask yourself why there were no British models at the biggest motorhome and caravan show in Europe, or did I miss a hall?


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We could help the cause by collating delay information in a database containing both dealer and manufacturer details and the time waited for replacement parts. The overriding complaint I hear from this forum is poor service from both dealers and manufacturers. I am sure we could hit back where it hurts after all it is not if you are going to need something it is just when. It could also be a positive for the manufacturer or dealer who gets it right if they do not figure in recent entries.


----------

